# animagus error ?



## r-kelleg (Dec 17, 2002)

Isn't this boon supposed to be a major boon ? When I see the change self power in comparison with the animagus one, I think that there is something wrong. 
1) change into an animal form at will for free
2) alter selft for 10min instead of a free cantrip


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 17, 2002)

It comes down to an issue of usability.  With animagus, you're stuck with that one animal, and though it might come in handy sometimes, it's probably more for style than power.  With great glamer, you can look like practically anyone.  Great for sneaking in, or avoiding suspicion, and all kinds of tricks.  Great glamer is overall more versatile.


----------



## r-kelleg (Dec 18, 2002)

well great glamer is usefull in a city 
be able to change itseft into a raven is usefull everywere


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 25, 2002)

I'll take a look at it, although I think RW is right.  An ingenious player can use just about anything to good advantage, though, no matter how innocuous it looks.


----------



## nopantsyet (Dec 26, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *It comes down to an issue of usability.  With animagus, you're stuck with that one animal, and though it might come in handy sometimes, it's probably more for style than power.  With great glamer, you can look like practically anyone.  Great for sneaking in, or avoiding suspicion, and all kinds of tricks.  Great glamer is overall more versatile. *




That's exactly how I'm using it.  My animagus is rat, so it has come in handy for reconaissance, however not without getting locked in a closet and fearing discovery and sound stomping while exploring an inn.  I think the size restriction keeps it balanced as well, since of small and diminutive animals there aren't really any powerhouses.


----------



## Justice Beloved (Jan 10, 2003)

The group I'm playing with is testing the system for our game, and we too have run into what appears to be an imblance issue also.  My mage changed into an owl three times last game and managed to evade several adventure challenges in doing so.  After a bit of discussion we came up with several other ways this ability could become over powerfull.  (ability to spy seemed to be the favored one)  In the end we decided to limit its use to once per day per level.  Does anyone think that with these use limits it should still become a major boon?  A minor?


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 13, 2003)

After we playtested it. we also decided to make it a major boon and to limit it to a number of time equals to the number of free cantrip (as Great glamer)


----------

